# vivere



## thorwald34

Buona sera,

ho sentito il verbo vivere con l'ausiliare avere anziché con l'ausiliare essere, è corretto?

- "ho visuto" anziché "sono visuto" come pensavo era corretto


----------



## federicoft

Sì, si possono usare entrambi gli ausiliari.

Secondo il Garzanti e il Sabatini-Coletti "avere" è meno comune. Naturalmente ci fidiamo tutti ciecamente di ciò che è scritto sui dizionari, ma secondo la mia personalissima opinione nel significato di "risiedere, abitare" (_ho vissuto dieci anni in Inghilterra_ etc.) l'ausiliare avere è decisamente più comune.


----------



## thorwald34

Grazie mille


----------



## flljob

federicoft said:


> Sì, si possono usare entrambi gli ausiliari.
> 
> Secondo il Garzanti e il Sabatini-Coletti "avere" è meno comune. Naturalmente ci fidiamo tutti ciecamente di ciò che è scritto sui dizionari, ma secondo la mia personalissima opinione nel significato di "risiedere, abitare" (_ho vissuto dieci anni in Inghilterra_ etc.) l'ausiliare avere è decisamente più comune.


 
Allora, si deve dire _è vissuto ottanta anni_, o _ha vissuto ottanta anni_?

Grazie


----------



## federicoft

Puoi dire in entrambi i modi. In questo caso effettivamente "è vissuto" è più comune.


----------



## flljob

flljob said:


> Allora, si deve dire _è vissuto ottanta anni_, o _ha vissuto ottanta anni_?
> 
> Grazie


 
Adesso ho un altro dubbio: in questa frase il verbo vivere, non deve coniugarsi come (o da?) transitivo? Ho vissuto ottanta anni. Li ho vissuti nel mio paese.

Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, vivere con l'ausiliare avere è anche transitivo.


----------



## flljob

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, vivere con l'ausiliare avere è anche transitivo.


Allora non è possibile dire s_ono vissuto ottanta anni nel mio paese_? Devo dire _ho vissuto ottanta anni nel mio paese_?


----------



## infinite sadness

Vanno bene tutte e due.


----------



## Hermocrates

flljob said:


> Allora non è possibile dire s_ono vissuto ottanta anni nel mio paese_? Devo dire _ho vissuto ottanta anni nel mio paese_?



Vanno bene entrambe le forme, non c'è rischio che la forma con l'ausiliare essere sia fraintesa per un passivo in questo caso, perché è chiaramente il verbo "vivere" nel senso intransitivo. 

Ma se volessi usare il senso transitivo, alla diatesi passiva, l'ausiliare sarebbe necessariamente "essere", per esempio: "la sua vita è stata vissuta in armonia con chi gli stava intorno".


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

thorwald34 said:


> Buona sera,
> 
> ho sentito il verbo vivere con l'ausiliare avere anziché con l'ausiliare essere, è corretto?
> 
> - "ho visuto" anziché "sono visuto" come pensavo era corretto


Personalmente uso entrambi gli ausiliari essere ed avere.
Alcuni esempi:
- Ho vissuto dieci anni con un mio amico 
- Sono vissuto in Spagna per un anno 
- Ho vissuto quell'esperienza 
- Sono vissuto in quel periodo


----------



## pizzi

_In realtà, nella enorme maggioranza dei casi, il loro comportamento è stato ferreamente obbligato: nel giro di poche settimane o mesi, le privazioni a cui erano sottoposti li hanno condotti ad una condizione di pura sopravvivenza, di lotta quotidiana contro la fame, il freddo, la stanchezza, le percosse, in cui lo spazio per le scelte (...) era ridotto a nulla; fra questi, pochissimi *hanno sopravvissuto* alla prova (...)_

Primo Levi, _I sommersi e i salvati_

Qui l'ausiliare è indifferente, o cambia il senso della frase?


----------



## chipulukusu

_Hanno sopravvissuto alla prova _o_ sono sopravvisuti alla prova_ sono perfettamente equivalenti, secondo me. L'uno o l'altro non cambiano in alcun modo il senso della frase. Anche in questo caso direi che è vero che l'ausiliare _essere_ è molto più comune dell'ausiliare avere.


----------



## Pippo de Pipperis

PIZZI considera che come detto sopra, anche secondo il Treccani l'ausiliare comune è essere ma in alcune accezioni si può usare "avere"; ciò detto penso che Primo Levi in quel caso abbia usato "avere" al fine di trasmettere maggiore pathos, visto anche il tema trattato. Tuttavia come detto da CHIPULUKUSU trovo che nel linguaggio comune ognuno di noi avrebbe costruito la frase con "sono sopravvissuti".
Saluti.


----------



## Lituano

Cari amici, chiedo scusa che intervengo nella discussione dei parlanti madrelingua. Solo un'osservazione a proposito di "vivere":
- una persona che HA molto vissuto;
- il nonno È vissuto (per) ottant'anni senza mai ammalarsi;
(il Sabatini-Coletti, 2008, p. 3041).


----------



## leppie

A me "hanno sopravvissuto alla prova" trasmette lo sforzo e l'impegno della persona che è sopravvissuta e che ha fatto di tutto per riuscirci, mentre "sono sopravvissuti alla prova" è semplicemente un dato di fatto, l'hanno attraversata "passivamente".


----------



## dragonseven

Dal mio punto di vista penso che il verbo _vivere_ sia giusto coniugarlo con l'ausiliare adatto in base alle sue accezioni, invece il verbo _sopravvivere_ penso sia coniugabile solo con l'ausiliare _essere.
_Per questo credo che _avere sopravvissuto _sia scorretto in italiano.


----------

